# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Next month

## primo

Here we are in October

image.jpg

----------


## stbartshopper

Not yet- we still have lots of summer to go. Where we are 82 and sunny with lots of breezes!

----------


## KevinS

The beer and the frites should be good, but I'm sure that you're visiting for more than just that.

----------


## amyb

Mussels and frites and chocolate too, Belgium or bust!

----------


## andynap

> Here we are in October



Have a good time Bill and Linda.

----------


## JEK

Seafood is amazing there. Chocolates too!  Should be a great time to be there.

----------


## marybeth

That's a great way to share your trip...loved that movie.
Have fun!

----------

